# Id please



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

So I found this little critter in my tank and was wondering what it was, can someone tell me?:fish9:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a Hydroid.
An Ounce of Prevention is Worth a Pound of Cure: A Quarantine Tank for Everything by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Here is a picture of it without its crown.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Hydroid


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Does it need to come out and if so how do I get it out of its little hole? And thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You can shoot it with lemon juice, using a syringe. 
Laser Destroying Hydroids - YouTube
Kawlk Paste over the opening


----------

